# Girls , any embarrassing period stories?



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

Any embarasing times?


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

not really.


----------



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

www.gurl.com/2013/04/12/*embarrassing-period-stories*

here are some examples


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Um one girl told me hers ... She was at the cafeteria. ,wearing all white, didn't feel it coming on..by the end of lunch...her pants and the seat were stained...

I myself don't have a p.story BC I make sure I'm prepared at all times lol


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

7th.Streeter said:


> Um one girl told me hers ... She was at the cafeteria. ,wearing all white, didn't feel it coming on..by the end of lunch...her pants and the seat were stained...
> 
> I myself don't have a p.story BC I make sure I'm prepared at all times lol


*HOLY F***!* Who else noticed?!

*MY STORY:* When I was like 12 I was over visiting family in Western Australia for my 15 year old cousins ashes burial and my uncle and aunties wedding when one of the mornings I was staying there in my grandparents caravan, I got my period and I literally waited for someone to come to the caravan for god knows how long until I finally decided to just wing it and try get to the house unnoticed. It turns out around 5-7 people including my auntie were at a table in the outside area near the doorway to get in. I had to go past them. My period had stained the inside of my pyjama pants so I COULD try to hide it well.. I had to be really sneaky though. So they ended up wanting to say GOODMORNING and have a little chat to me!!! Omg I was near freaking myself. I was so worried they might be able to see my period. I DON'T THINK THEY DID THOUGH. And when they were finished asking me questions I quickly went inside to try to find mum. I told her what happened and she had a look of ''aw my poor baby'' on her face lmao. I was so embarrased!

THERE. THAT'S MY STORY!!!


----------



## Todd124 (Aug 31, 2015)

The only thing I can think of is when I had to ask my boss if I could quickly leave work to buy some sanitary towels as I tend to always forget to replace them in my bag. She started blushing and ended up giving me a couple to keep. 
What makes it worse is that it happened again the next month..


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

When I was in 7th grade, I was wearing these new light brown capri pants when it happened. I remember it was around 9-10AM - during my first class. I didn't notice until I had to go to my second class: I remember panicking because it was so much! My pants were literally clinging onto my legs. I remember asking my friend for her jacket so I could wrap it around my embarrassment so no one could see it. Unforuntately, she said no..ha so I had to walk around the whole day with blood leaking all the way down to my thighs and bare with me, it was very noticeable! I don't know how I got through the day to be honest, I know most people would've had gone to the nurse for a pad or for a call to their parents, but I was too shy/embarrassed about it. I remember after lunch, I was walking back to class and so many people were looking and laughing at me, pointing their fingers and screaming "ew!" I ignored it, because I couldn't do anything else. I never wore those pants again. They were completely destroyed even after a wash.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Todd124 said:


> The only thing I can think of is when I had to ask my boss if I could quickly leave work to buy some sanitary towels as I tend to always forget to replace them in my bag. She started blushing and ended up giving me a couple to keep.
> What makes it worse is that it happened again the next month..


If you work at an office just keep them in your drawer.


----------



## RunningAwayfromreality (Sep 11, 2015)

never had a period :/


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

I once overheard my mom mention it to my dad that i had gotten it. I think it was less than a year later, so i guess i was 13. I really didn't want him to know, so i was secretely extremely pissed at my mom for telling him. But knowing her, she probably told him the day i told her tbh. No way that she could shut up about that. Thankfully, he never mentioned it atleast.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

pocketbird said:


> When I was in 7th grade, I was wearing these new light brown capri pants when it happened. I remember it was around 9-10AM - during my first class. I didn't notice until I had to go to my second class: I remember panicking because it was so much! My pants were literally clinging onto my legs. I remember asking my friend for her jacket so I could wrap it around my embarrassment so no one could see it. Unforuntately, she said no..ha so I had to walk around the whole day with blood leaking all the way down to my thighs and bare with me, it was very noticeable! I don't know how I got through the day to be honest, I know most people would've had gone to the nurse for a pad or for a call to their parents, but I was too shy/embarrassed about it. I remember after lunch, I was walking back to class and so many people were looking and laughing at me, pointing their fingers and screaming "ew!" I ignored it, because I couldn't do anything else. I never wore those pants again. They were completely destroyed even after a wash.


How come you didn't just wad up some toilet paper and stick it up there?


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

There's a girl I was in junior hs with that had her first period, sitting on this wooden bench, during lunch one day. And, yeah, she didn't even notice, it was bad. I really, seriously feel bad for her, to this day, because people made fun of her and continued to make fun of her for it all through hs. People in my hometown where I grew up were just mean as *** tho, they really were. They nicknamed her Carrie after that (after that movie).


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f36/period-stains-302809/index4.html#post1061949513


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Well i'm not a chick...but i remember once seeing a crush i had back in highschool have a period in the middle of class. She was able to leave the class pretty inconspicuously though. I'm pretty sure i'm the only one that noticed, but that was only cuz i was staring at her pretty much the entire class everyday xD


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

TenYears said:


> There's a girl I was in junior hs with that had her first period, sitting on this wooden bench, during lunch one day. And, yeah, she didn't even notice, it was bad. I really, seriously feel bad for her, to this day, because people made fun of her and continued to make fun of her for it all through hs. People in my hometown where I grew up were just mean as *** tho, they really were. They nicknamed her Carrie after that (after that movie).


Oh god i hated that ****ing movie. I remember when i was like 5 years old my dad turning it on in the middle of the night and then falling asleep while it was on and me being scared outta my ****ing mind but too afraid to wake my dad because i was afraid he would flip out at me. The worst part was the creepy music after the movie ended too... It was really loud and I didn't know how to turn off the movie and was panicking trying to turn off the stupid thing. Yep, that pretty much ruined any chance of me ever watching a horror movie again. Now everyone knows a little bit more about me ;D

Also, sorry for randomly crashing the thread lol.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

komorikun said:


> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f36/period-stains-302809/index4.html#post1061949513


Heh.

Ffs. Yeah, I think I remember that thread.

"I usually leave the tampons in the whole night (9 hours or so). The overflow problem only happens if I make a miscalculation as to how strong the flow is and use say a medium tampon instead of a super tampon. Pads are horrible at night cause the blood creeps into your butt crack and gets all over the parts of the underwear not covered by the pad."

~ Komorikun

One of my favorite quotes from SAS of all time I have it framed, in my living room. There's much, much more than you ever, ever wanted to know about periods and blood and hymens and 
stuff....yeah...it's all right there man. If you're stomach can handle it.

Personally I've seen and done just about everything. I've woken up covered in period blood before. It looked like a ****** crime scene. I mean. I've had period sex before. I've found a tampon behind the trashcan that my ex-wife missed getting into the trash can, a few days later. Yeah. But then, I've also changed thousands of diapers and cleaned up vomit Idk how many times, and I watched all three of my kids being born via C-Section. I watched them cut my wife open and take my babies out of her...I watched them being born. And that was the most awesome thing I've ever seen in my life, by far, and will be, forever. So. Anyways. There's really not much that grosses me out.

You have to really try, try hard to gross me out because I've pretty much seen it all, man.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Yes. I once got it, without warning, in the middle of my cousin's bridal shower in a hall. I wasn't prepared. I was also one of her bridesmaid's, so I was at the head table. And all the linens were white. It went right through my dress and onto the chair. I had to get up and walk with my butt facing away from the centre of the room to my mom to go to the bathroom. We got most of it out I think, but the chair was still stained of course. It was all I could think about all day, but I didn't notice that anyone else saw. I think one of the people cleaning up as we all left may have noticed.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

hahaha this isn't my story right but I had this dream recently where Jennifer Lawrence ripped off a bloody sanitary towel and threw it at Simon Cowell. Most random thing ever I don't care about/'follow' either of these individuals especially Simon Cowell.



naes said:


> Oh god i hated that ****ing movie. I remember when i was like 5 years old my dad turning it on in the middle of the night and then falling asleep while it was on and me being scared outta my ****ing mind but too afraid to wake my dad because i was afraid he would flip out at me. The worst part was the creepy music after the movie ended too... It was really loud and I didn't know how to turn off the movie and was panicking trying to turn off the stupid thing. Yep, that pretty much ruined any chance of me ever watching a horror movie again. Now everyone knows a little bit more about me ;D
> 
> Also, sorry for randomly crashing the thread lol.


And I questioned my dad's parenting skills after he made me watch the mr creosote scene from Monty Python when I was a child (it freaked me out at the time.) I kind of lol at that though, like that he thought that was a good idea. Actually, maybe that is the answer to the obesity crisis.

But no that's a bit much at 5 :|


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> hahaha this isn't my story right but I had this dream recently where Jennifer Lawrence ripped off a bloody sanitary towel and threw it at Simon Cowell. Most random thing ever I don't care about/'follow' either of these individuals especially Simon Cowell.
> 
> And I questioned my dad's parenting skills after he made me watch the mr creosote scene from Monty Python when I was a child (it freaked me out at the time.) I kind of lol at that though, like that he thought that was a good idea.
> 
> But no that's a bit much at 5 :|


My dad was and is a pretty ****ty parent so yeah lol.


----------



## StrongerthanYesterday (Sep 26, 2013)

Um yeahh but it's not something I'd want to talk about lol I've tried to block those memories out.


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

StrongerthanYesterday said:


> Um yeahh but it's not something I'd want to talk about lol I've tried to block those memories out.


OMG, this!!!!! I file that under 'places I don't care to visit again...' I suffered for years from menorrhagia starting from when I was just 9 (luckily when I was out of there BC saved me). It sucked. Bad. Conservative mother thought tampons were evil and I was a baby for getting sick during my periods. With that came leaks anyway- here and there. Pretty sure most women have experienced some embarrassing period moment at one time or another.

Side note: I hate those OB ones. I just. can't. manage. using. finger. with. the. blood.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Girls, how can you not notice? Doesn't it feel like you are peeing yourself or something?

Maybe like hot down there?


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

Demon Soul said:


> Girls, how can you not notice? Doesn't it feel like you are peeing yourself or something?
> 
> Maybe like hot down there?


Um, no. It doesn't feel that much different than when a woman gets wet. Which can happen at any and all times. You know, vaginal lubrication. It's often hard to tell the difference especially when you aren't expecting it. Sometimes you can even 'flood' that way but it isn't blood (obviously) and yes it's warm both ways.

Yea, it's TMI o'clock.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

reaffected said:


> Um, no. It doesn't feel that much different than when a woman gets wet. Which can happen at any and all times. You know, vaginal lubrication. It's often hard to tell the difference especially when you aren't expecting it. Sometimes you can even 'flood' that way but it isn't blood (obviously) and yes it's warm both ways.
> 
> Yea, it's TMI o'clock.


Damn, now I am going to make and pantent a mini device that girls sticks up there + app on any phone that will ring if the girl has her period.

okey that wasnt completely serious, but who knows.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Demon Soul said:


> Girls, how can you not notice? Doesn't it feel like you are peeing yourself or something?
> 
> Maybe like hot down there?


I didn't notice when I was younger because I didn't bleed a lot. Now I usually notice because I bleed more now. Also sometimes it can come before or after you're expecting it. If you're out somewhere and have forgot your tampons or pads it doesn't take long to bleed through.

Still,I haven't had any really embarrassing moments. The most embarrassing thing I can remember is when my parents tried to have the period talk with me. Especially since it was my father who iniated the talk. It was so awkward lol. I knew everything because I'd been reading girls magazines and read all about it.


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

komorikun said:


> How come you didn't just wad up some toilet paper and stick it up there?


because by the time i had the courage to use the bathroom to do something about it, it was already already too late.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

McFly said:


> This thread just got interesting...>. What causes that other 'flood' to happen?


This might be a little disgusting to some people lol.

There's something called vaginal discharge which can cause that kind of "flood". Around ovulation there can be more than usual.

I think all women have vaginal discharge and some more than others.

Sent fra min HTC One M9 via Tapatalk


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

McFly said:


> I was curious along the lines if that happens often when a hot guy talks to you. Thanks for the info though lol. Probably tmi already in this thread.
> 
> :um


Well, you asked what could cause it to happen and now you know lol.

No, it doesn't happen when a hot guy talks to me. Something more has to happen than just talking, but it might be different from other women 

Sent fra min HTC One M9 via Tapatalk


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Oh god...
It was summer, I was 14 and I was at my dad's (who I'm not close to at ALL) house, my sister was at work, and I forgot to pack some pads, so I had to ask my dad. My clothes were uh ruined, so I had to wait in the bathroom until he got back home from the store. I was mortified :frown2:


----------

